# Weisser Rand um ein Objekt erzeugen?



## restfulsilence (4. Januar 2003)

Hi!

Ich weiss der Titel sagt nicht viel aus, aber ich weiss nicht wie ich es hätte sonst beschreiben können!

Es gibt Bilder (siehe Anhang), da haben Objekte - in diesem Fall eine Person - so eine Art weissen Schimmernden Rand um sich! Leider habe ich bis heute nicht rausfinden können wie man sowas macht, weil ich bis jetzt nicht wusste unter welchem Suchbegriff ich danach suchen sollte. Die Gestalter haben mit Sicherheit nicht einfach ein Pinselwerkzeug verwendet und einen Rahmen mit weisser Farbe gemacht! 
Weil ich habs selbst ausprobiert und ich komme an diesen "Effekt" nicht im entferntesten und ich weiss einfach nicht was ich falsch mache!

Kann mir vielleicht irgendjemand erklären wie das mit Photoshop 7 funktioniert!?

danke im voraus

cu


----------



## fasty (4. Januar 2003)

look at this:


----------



## restfulsilence (4. Januar 2003)

Also erstens finde ich dieses "Outer Glow" nicht! Könntest du das etwas genauer erklären, wo ich das hinklicken muss? 
Und dazu würde ich gerne wissen wie man dann sagen kann wo genau dieser Effekt stattfinden soll? Weil wenn ich zwei Personen / Objekte habe und nur eines diesen Rand bekommen soll, wie kann ich das dann spezifizieren!?

danke im voraus

cu


----------



## Jan Seifert (4. Januar 2003)

schneide die person aus, mach sie
auf eine neue ebene,
doppelklick auf die ebene
und auf "Schein nach Außen"
alles einstellen wie du möchtes
und ok dücken


----------



## restfulsilence (4. Januar 2003)

danke! 
Sorry war vielleicht ne dumme frage, bin aber noch anfänger (hätte ich vielleicht dazu schreiben sollen, beim nächsten mal)!

cu


----------



## Jan Seifert (4. Januar 2003)

kleiner tipp
drück mal *[F1]*
kann bei solchen fragen weiter helfen


----------

